# breeding cherry shrimp with guppies as tank mates



## ni317

I am doing so changeing around in the fish I breed and I desided not use my 55 gallon tank that I was breeding cons in to breeding cherry shrimp some apple snails and my green moscow guppies.
Would any of the tank mates bug the shrimp or should I set a 10 gallon up for just them.I am useing like plants to hide the babies and takeing java moss from my tanks to hide any small babies but I am worried the guppies and there fry may make lunch out of small baby shrimps


----------



## micstarz

They might but its probably not worth the risk.I would set up the 10gal.


----------



## thenewguy

i would set up the 10 gallon because you don't want to waste your time trying to get the shrimp to have babies and saving them.


----------



## SvenRhapsody

*It won't work too well*

Hi
I imagine this thread is pretty much dead, but in case anyone else comes along I'll add my experience. I had a 55 gal with cherry shrimp in it. I added 5 endler babies (which are essentially glorified guppys). Once the babies started to get some size on them I moved them out. However, one of them was particularly tricky and I was unable to catch her. I had moved the 4 new ones to an 85 all by themselves that was full of plants and algae. The single endler remained in the 55 with the shrimp for several months until I could catch her. Due to plants and algae I NEVER put any food in EITHER tank for that entire time. When I finally caught and transferred the female to the new tank she was about 2.5 times larger than her siblings. 

Now my shrimp did ok, but I had put 50 of them in there and she as the only fish. I'm positive she put on so much size due to eating baby shrimps though. Newborn cherries are almost microscopic shrimps and can be eaten by the smallest fish. Once she was gone my shrimp population increased more rapidly as well.
Just my $.02


----------



## KRIBS

Other fish especially guppies will eat baby shrimp.


----------

